# BEST orchid books. Not necessarily slippers...



## Heather (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey...I just came into a Barnes and Noble gift certificate unexpectedly. 

Anyone have very favorite orchid books to recommend. There's the new one by Koopowitz but I've heard mixed reports. There's also the Angraecoid book people seem to rave about. 

Opinions? Other thoughts?


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 17, 2008)

In my opinion, Luer's two books are the best. However, you won't be finding them at Barnes and Noble.

Koopowitz's book has so many errors that it is frustrating for me to read. Read the section on the "unavailable" parvi-parvi primaries. It's like he just pulled the hybrid names out of his head without even bothering to check the RHS website.

The new Native Orchids of Australia book by David Jones is pretty good. It now retails for less than $30 (I had to pay $115+ a couple years ago before it was available in the U.S.A.).


----------



## Kyle (Aug 17, 2008)

I have heard excellent things about Henry Oakleys new lycaste book/bible.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2008)

Alex Pridgeon's 'Encyclopedia of Orchids'


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 18, 2008)

Walther Richter: Orchid Care 1972


----------



## cwt (Aug 18, 2008)

Out of these I do consider the Angreacoid(Stewart et al) one superior Heather, and the one from Henry a close second.(But I must admit, there is nothing wrong with the bit older Masdavallia book by Gerritson)
Charles


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 18, 2008)

Heather I just bought the Angreacoid book 'Species from the African Region' by Joyce Stewart, Johan Hermans, and Bob Campbell. I like it. There is a lot of good info in it.

Marilyn


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

I ended up getting the Angraecoid book. Just arrived yesterday and looks great! Thanks all!


----------



## TADD (Sep 6, 2008)

You growing Angraecoids now? Awesome! I might have some you need...


----------



## Hera (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm after a book in Masdies that I can't find in the library. The jury is still out on my growing them in the house. They're not real happy.


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

TADD said:


> You growing Angraecoids now? Awesome! I might have some you need...



Well, I have one! 

Is that an offer, Tadd? oke:


----------



## TADD (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah are you growing it on a mount or in a pot? What do you have? Under a HPS? OR your CFL?


----------



## Elena (Sep 6, 2008)

The Agraecoid book looks good. I like the miniature ones a lot so I think I'm going to put this one on my wishlist too.

Also, does anyone know if there's a good Maxillaria book?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread so the discussion can continue. I'm on a bit of an orchid book kick right now. I have decided to eschew bar tabs and fast food in favor of new books!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 6, 2009)

Hera said:


> I'm after a book in Masdies that I can't find in the library. The jury is still out on my growing them in the house. They're not real happy.




I have a complete, but unbound copy of Thesaurus Masdevallia. by Carle Luer for sale. $2000 or best offer. It is out of print, archive quality. Beautiful watercolor. But I recognize that this is a bit more expensive than what a gift certificate would normally cover. :evil: 

The watercolors are fantastic, truely a work of art and increasingly hard to find.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 6, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have a complete, but unbound copy of Thesaurus Masdevallia. by Carle Luer for sale. $2000 or best offer. It is out of print, archive quality. Beautiful watercolor. But I recognize that this is a bit more expensive than what a gift certificate would normally cover. :evil:
> 
> The watercolors are fantastic, truely a work of art and increasingly hard to find.



Sounds incredible! Unfortunately, I'm in no position to buy it, and if I ever am, I probably won't be able to find a copy!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be obsessing over this one until I find a spare $230 laying around:

http://www.nhbs.com/title.php?bkfno=175988&ad_id=428

The Orchids of Russia and Adjacent Countries


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got a copy of Oakeley's _Lycaste, Ida, and Anguloa_ several months ago. Unfortunately I haven't had the time for a serious read yet, but it seems fantastic as far as being comprehensive with tons of picture of flowers and flower mechanics. Gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 8, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> I just got a copy of Oakeley's _Lycaste, Ida, and Anguloa_ several months ago. Unfortunately I haven't had the time for a serious read yet, but it seems fantastic as far as being comprehensive with tons of picture of flowers and flower mechanics. Gets a thumbs up from me.


That one's on my list. Where did you pick up your copy?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 8, 2009)

A friend contacted him. Somehow she had an "in". She requested probably 15+ books, and he sent them over. Supposed to be signed, he didn't sign my book but included a signed postcard.  He'll be coming to the South Eastern Pennsylvania Orchid Society to talk sometime in the next six months, gonna get him to sign it then.

Ill be sure to post something on here when I know when the talk is. That way if anyone can make it...It'll be in Valley Forge, PA....just, uh, around 250 miles from Morgantown.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 8, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> A friend contacted him. Somehow she had an "in". She requested probably 15+ books, and he sent them over. Supposed to be signed, he didn't sign my book but included a signed postcard.  He'll be coming to the South Eastern Pennsylvania Orchid Society to talk sometime in the next six months, gonna get him to sign it then.
> 
> Ill be sure to post something on here when I know when the talk is. That way if anyone can make it...It'll be in Valley Forge, PA....just, uh, around 250 miles from Morgantown.



I just found his website. He is selling them for 50 pounds. That currently converts to $76, which is not a bad exchange rate. Now would be the time to buy. When I was in Wales two summers ago, the exchange rate was 2 USD to 1 GBP.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of any content differences between the 1996 and 2003 printings of Joyce Stewart's Orchids of Kenya? The 2003 edition has 191 pages while the 1996 edition has 176 pages.

The reason I ask is that 1996 editions are a dime a dozen while the 2003 edition has proved impossible to track down. I don't want to buy the older printing if it is missing species that 2003 has, etc.


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the 1996 edition, and although Amazon list the product details for the 2003 edition, in looking at the 'Look Inside' table of contents on Amazon, it is the 1996 edition that they show. Sorry I can't help more!


----------



## Hera (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good cattleya book? I'm primarily interested in minis.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 9, 2009)

shakkai said:


> I have the 1996 edition, and although Amazon list the product details for the 2003 edition, in looking at the 'Look Inside' table of contents on Amazon, it is the 1996 edition that they show. Sorry I can't help more!



Ah, I didn't notice that! I'm starting to feel like the 2003 edition doesn't actually exist, and if it does, it is in such a small quantity that it isn't worth trying to track down.


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

I am happy with the 1996 edition (in conjunction with the Angraecoids book).


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2009)

was going to mention before that for someone who is really into native orchids that are generally found in the northeastern u.s. and nearby, the book
Our Wild Orchids Morris, Frank & Eames, Edward A. 1929. 
is an excellent one if it can be found! one of my first orchid hunting friends told me about it and after extensive internet searching I found one 'for sale' even in the same state for only $29 or so, and in excellent condition. a steal! has very good descriptions of searching for orchids in the eastern half of the country (mostly). has a few very nice orchid prints in it as well. one of the sites 'eames fen' is only a few miles from where I lived, at least until I was two months old....


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 10, 2009)

shakkai said:


> I have the 1996 edition, and although Amazon list the product details for the 2003 edition, in looking at the 'Look Inside' table of contents on Amazon, it is the 1996 edition that they show. Sorry I can't help more!



I just talked to a bookseller who had the 2003 copy listed and they said that it had so 176 pages. Looks like they are the same.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 14, 2009)

I was browsing the MoBot Press website and noticed that they sold almost all of Luer's Icones Pleurothallidarum series with the exceptions of 8, 10, 11, and 13. They list them as "out of print." I'm not sure I understand. Anyone have the story?


----------



## john mickel (Jan 14, 2009)

*Proper book*

Thats it - if you want a book on Angrecoids - go to Fred Hillermann - I trust him more than Joyce Stewert - who is good - as well - Fred knows everything about Madegasgar - j


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 14, 2009)

john mickel said:


> Thats it - if you want a book on Angrecoids - go to Fred Hillermann - I trust him more than Joyce Stewert - who is good - as well - Fred knows everything about Madegasgar - j



Art Holst actually lives a couple miles from where my parents live / where I grew up.


----------



## Elena (Jan 14, 2009)

Right now I'd love one of these 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/1405160888/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

Wasn't this book just offered for sale here!? 
Correction; it was Biology of orchids by Arditti.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be selling vol II soon but cheaper


----------

